# Buffalo horn of cut



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Had a couple hours in the workshop today nothing else to do raing cats and dogs

Used off cuts of buffalo horn to make a witches heart .

Its a based 14th century amulet to ward of evil spirits to keep the wearer safe the bottom part of the heart is cut off to the right

will heat and shape it to fit to the wife's hiking pole

a couple of pictures in the raw shape yet to be polished and finished


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That will be a wonderful addition to her hiking pole. And a nice gift. Look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A nice heart!

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice! It would make a nice piece of jewelry as well. And a interesting bit of folklore.


----------

